# Cubicle Mystery Puzzles



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2021)

Thread to post what your got/get for the cubicle mystery puzzles.
I am going to be getting a $10 one later this week.
(please post value of product as well as which mystery puzzle you got.)


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

lol with SCS profile pic


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> lol with SCS profile pic


Lol, this was just the easiest profile logo I could find. Imma change it to my channel logo later.


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

for reference of what I got last time I'll just quote myself from the last post



qwr said:


> I've gotten good deals on the mystery bags. Maybe we should make a thread on what people got? Last time I got my cubicle GTS2M for $20 and that was a $35 product and I'm really happy with it. Also the $10 surprise was a Cubicle Volt Squan non mag which is pretty nice but I don't really use it.
> 
> The Hays M is just clearing inventory because how many people do you think are buying a Hays 7 these days? Still a good deal tho.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 16, 2021)

Last season I got a $5 one and got a Qiyi Dino Cube.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 16, 2021)

I ordered a $3, 2 $5s, 3 $10s, a $25, and a $35


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I ordered a $3, 2 $5s, 3 $10s, a $25, and a $35


$103. If only you could combine them. Then, you basically have a guaranteed 11x11+.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> $103. If only you could combine them. Then, you basically have a guaranteed 11x11+.


or something from MF8


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I ordered a $3, 2 $5s, 3 $10s, a $25, and a $35


definitely let us know what you got!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 17, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I ordered a $3, 2 $5s, 3 $10s, a $25, and a $35


Wow. You went all out in the mystery puzzles!

I have a package with a $3, $5, $10, $25, and $35 on the way!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Wow. You went all out in the mystery puzzles!
> 
> I have a package with a $3, $5, $10, $25, and $35 on the way!


Yeah. I figured, may as well while they're available. If I don't like the puzzle I can always just sell it and maybe even make some profit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> definitely let us know what you got!


I will. I was wondering if it would say like on the box which value it was


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 17, 2021)

Just got my $10 Puzzle in the mail. It was the new QiYi budget 7x7. Not overly thrilled, but still pretty good.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Just got my $10 Puzzle in the mail. It was the new QiYi budget 7x7. Not overly thrilled, but still pretty good.


this one?








QiYi QiXing S2 7x7


The QiXing S2 7x7 is a budget friendly big cube from QiYi. This puzzle features bright stickerless shades, smooth turning right out of the box, and a robust mechanism which makes it great for beginners.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one. I'll post the unboxing vid soon.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 17, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Thats the one. I'll post the unboxing vid soon.


I’d you’ve never had a 7x7 before it would be a pretty good deal I suppose. That’ll be the tricky part of these mystery boxes, hopefully it’s not just a worse version of some puzzle we already own.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’d you’ve never had a 7x7 before it would be a pretty good deal I suppose. That’ll be the tricky part of these mystery boxes, hopefully it’s not just a worse version of some puzzle we already own.


or the exact same puzzle we already have


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’d you’ve never had a 7x7 before it would be a pretty good deal I suppose. That’ll be the tricky part of these mystery boxes, hopefully it’s not just a worse version of some puzzle we already own.


Yeah. I already have an MGC soo...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or the exact same puzzle we already have


Yes that is imo the riskiest part about this


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or the exact same puzzle we already have


But in general, it's not likely to happen


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or the exact same puzzle we already have


True. Maybe I’m just weird but having multiples of the same puzzle with different setups and lubes is fun for me though. But yes, in general having one good puzzle of a certain size/variety is typical.

Definitely a buzzkill to get something you already have as a Surprise!


----------



## qwr (Mar 18, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’d you’ve never had a 7x7 before it would be a pretty good deal I suppose. That’ll be the tricky part of these mystery boxes, hopefully it’s not just a worse version of some puzzle we already own.


yeah I actually don't own a speedsolvable 5x5, or a 6x6 or 7x7 at all, because I'm not interested in big cubes right now, but it would be nice to have one


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

when i unbox my mystery puzzles would it be ok if i post my vid of it here?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 18, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> True. Maybe I’m just weird but having multiples of the same puzzle with different setups and lubes is fun for me though. But yes, in general having one good puzzle of a certain size/variety is typical.
> 
> Definitely a buzzkill to get something you already have as a Surprise!


ive always wanted to do that with TC premium cubes. Maybe ill do it for my bday


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> when i unbox my mystery puzzles would it be ok if i post my vid of it here?


Definitely!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Definitely!


Will do. The cubes should get here later today


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Sorry for the double post. They got here overall pretty disappointed and will be selling lots of them. Not sure if I will actually end up doing the vid as it's not that interesting. Stay on the look out if u want to buy some at good prices.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Sorry for the double post. They got here overall pretty disappointed and will be selling lots of them. Not sure if I will actually end up doing the vid as it's not that interesting. Stay on the look out if u want to buy some at good prices.


what did you get?


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah, if you don't want to do a video, just a list of what you got would be great.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 18, 2021)

I am going to be getting a $10 mystery cube in a few days. Now it's stuck on my mind all the time


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 19, 2021)

my $3 one is arriving tomorrow. Will let you know what it is.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> my $3 one is arriving tomorrow. Will let you know what it is.


My guess is either lube or a 2x2


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> My guess is either lube or a 2x2


It's not lube. It's called a "mystery puzzle" and is only puzzles
Will making a list soon.
Sent from my WOW Cube using Tapatalk


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 20, 2021)

just opened my package

I got a Qiyi Axis cube as the $3 mystery cube.

Not bad. I was interested in it, and it is worth $5


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> just opened my package
> 
> I got a Qiyi Axis cube as the $3 mystery cube.
> 
> Not bad. I was interested in it, and it is worth $5


That's cool! I have a qiyi axis cube and its a pretty good puzzle. Fun to solve and it turns well!

I just filmed the unboxing of my puzzles and will post results soon.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

got a $25 mystery puzzle...... I ended up with a Z carbon fiber cube set


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 20, 2021)

I feel like I got really lucky with the $3 mystery puzzle.
This is probably not something I will try with the 25 or 30 dollar mystery puzzle, but the $3 and the $5 one is still a fun addition to your order, and I probably will pick one up next time too!


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 20, 2021)

I unboxed my 10 dollar mystery cube


Spoiler



Valk Power


----------



## Tabe (Mar 20, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> got a $25 mystery puzzle...... I ended up with a Z carbon fiber cube set


That's crap. That's not a $25 puzzle. The listing says you are guaranteed a $25 puzzle - singular - not a box set of $6 puzzles.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a Z Carbon Fiber Megaminx and I sort of hate it. You have my sympathies.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> just opened my package
> 
> I got a Qiyi Axis cube as the $3 mystery cube.
> 
> Not bad. I was interested in it, and it is worth $5


Yeah, that's the kind of thing I would expect


Humble Cuber said:


> got a $25 mystery puzzle...... I ended up with a Z carbon fiber cube set


 
They are probably just clearing inventory there. That is really lame, but you kind of accepted this might happen by buying the cubes. (Also They're not so bad if you peel off the stickers.


the dnf master said:


> I unboxed my 10 dollar mystery cube
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice one, but I am sure they would kill to get those off shelf (I like the valk power, but they are pretty unpopular and a bit old.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> They are probably just clearing inventory there.


That is the intention of the mystery puzzles


----------



## Connor Cubes (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I ordered a $3, 2 $5s, 3 $10s, a $25, and a $35


What did you get?


----------



## Scollier (Mar 22, 2021)

@Mr. McCubing if you don't like the mystery puzzles that you got, why can't you just return them?


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> @Mr. McCubing if you don't like the mystery puzzles that you got, why can't you just return them?



All sales are final


----------



## Scollier (Mar 22, 2021)

It says you can return...


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> It says you can return...
> 
> View attachment 15211


That's more of a general tab that they have for every product. The description is really the most important part to go off by since it explicitly says no returns unlike the rest of their puzzles.


----------



## qwr (Mar 23, 2021)

well you can sell it on ebay and maybe get your money back.
that's what I did to some puzzles I accidentally ordered one time


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 23, 2021)

@Mr. McCubing just tell us what you got, you dont have to make a video about it


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 23, 2021)

Welp, my puzzle collection obsession got the best of me, and I have 2 more coming...


----------



## qwr (Mar 23, 2021)

KAD got lucky


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> KAD got lucky


 
I'm not sure I am a fan of Cubicle sponsored cubers doing their own mystery unboxings


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> @Mr. McCubing just tell us what you got, you dont have to make a video about it



RIP.


----------



## qwr (Mar 23, 2021)

cyoubx said:


> RIP.


Fool! This was all part of @a small kitten's plans!


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> I'm not sure I am a fan of Cubicle sponsored cubers doing their own mystery unboxings


I completely agree.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 24, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I completely agree.



Even if they buy the products themselves?


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

cyoubx said:


> Even if they buy the products themselves?


Yes. There is an obvious opportunity for non-random picking of puzzles because the staff recognizes the name AND incentive to do that, knowing it will generate good publicity in a video.

There's also the no-win situation the Cubicle is in regardless of what the sponsored person gets. What if you, cyoubx, got the UV-coated Gan 11? How would that look? "See, they hold the good stuff for the people they sponsor!" What if you got a garbage puzzle like a Z carbon fiber set? "Aw, they just did that to make it LOOK random!"


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 24, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Yes. There is an obvious opportunity for non-random picking of puzzles because the staff recognizes the name AND incentive to do that, knowing it will generate good publicity in a video.
> 
> There's also the no-win situation the Cubicle is in regardless of what the sponsored person gets. What if you, cyoubx, got the UV-coated Gan 11? How would that look? "See, they hold the good stuff for the people they sponsor!" What if you got a garbage puzzle like a Z carbon fiber set? "Aw, they just did that to make it LOOK random!"



Interesting, so what should someone in my position do in that situation?

EDIT: Also, have you considered the possibility that someone working in the warehouse is actually packing the cubes and not someone I work with directly?


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

cyoubx said:


> Interesting, so what should someone in my position do in that situation?


I think the Cubicle should take it out of your hands and ban you from buying them.



cyoubx said:


> EDIT: Also, have you considered the possibility that someone working in the warehouse is actually packing the cubes and not someone I work with directly?


Do you really think absolutely none of the warehouse staff know absolutely none of the cubers that the Cubicle sponsors?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 24, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I think the Cubicle should take it out of your hands and ban you from buying them.
> 
> 
> Do you really think absolutely none of the warehouse staff know absolutely none of the cubers that the Cubicle sponsors?



Cool! I understand where you're coming from and I think it's a reasonable stance. However, this response makes it excessively clear that you don't fully understand the position I'm in, which is not your fault. I've obviously never explained it, so there's no reason why you would know. But that gives me something to think about. Thanks!


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

cyoubx said:


> Cool! I understand where you're coming from and I think it's a reasonable stance. However, this response makes it excessively clear that you don't fully understand the position I'm in, which is not your fault. I've obviously never explained it, so there's no reason why you would know. But that gives me something to think about. Thanks!


Please elaborate if there's information that would help me refine or change my position. I'm open to changing my mind!

My position boils down this: the appearance, or potential for impropriety, should be eliminated. 

To be clear, I don't think you've done anything wrong - heck, I "liked" your "100 likes for a cube" video - and you seem like a stand-up guy. And I know Phil is a stand-up guy. But that's not really the point.


----------



## qwr (Mar 24, 2021)

Instead of banning cyoubx from buying the mystery entirely, accusations of mystery puzzle bias could be reasonably taken care of by purchasing under a pseudonym and possibly with a PO box. Or purchasing under a family member's or friend's name.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> Instead of banning cyoubx from buying the mystery entirely, accusations of mystery puzzle bias could be reasonably taken care of by purchasing under a pseudonym and possibly with a PO box. Or purchasing under a family member's or friend's name.


I'm pretty sure Chris Olson did that with the original Premium cubes and it worked out well


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> Instead of banning cyoubx from buying the mystery entirely, accusations of mystery puzzle bias could be reasonably taken care of by purchasing under a pseudonym and possibly with a PO box. Or purchasing under a family member's or friend's name.


Yeah this was what I was thinking for those who don't trust cubicle sponsorees buying mystery puzzles. As someone who is a cubicle ambassador, I would probably create a "fake" account if I ordered a mystery puzzle.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> Instead of banning cyoubx from buying the mystery entirely, accusations of mystery puzzle bias could be reasonably taken care Or purchasing under a family member's or friend's name.


just make sure it is not papa cyoubx

@Humble Cuber is sponsored, but he is just a smaller youtuber. what if you make a video on it


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> Instead of banning cyoubx from buying the mystery entirely, accusations of mystery puzzle bias could be reasonably taken care of by purchasing under a pseudonym and possibly with a PO box. Or purchasing under a family member's or friend's name.


So long as both the name on the order and the name of the recipient are not the sponsored person then this would be fine as it's essentially exactly what I was suggesting.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 25, 2021)

I finally found an hour or so to download/edit/upload my mystery puzzles. Results below. All things considered I'd call this "OK". On paper I did save some money (23%) but I guarantee you I would not have purchased a 6x6 WeiShi GTS for $32 in todays market. Not terribly disappointed but I also feel like I could have used my $78 to put towards better more enjoyable puzzles.

In the end I'll probably give away my kilominx to a newb and turn my 6x6 into some sort of sticker mod (which will be awesome). the WR M is cool and Jelly cube is a decent novelty but I'm sure maybe would be disappointed with it...my wife thinks it's cool), I'm afraid to give away the 2x2 to a newbie because there's nothing worse than bad hardware,...especially in todays market.

Final thoughts? Fun, not great, just ok. 1 good win, the others feel like maybe the cubicle.com got more out of this than I did.


----------



## qwr (Mar 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I finally found an hour or so to download/edit/upload my mystery puzzles. Results below. All things considered I'd call this "OK". On paper I did save some money (23%) but I guarantee you I would not have purchased a 6x6 WeiShi GTS for $32 in todays market. Not terribly disappointed but I also feel like I could have used my $78 to put towards better more enjoyable puzzles.
> 
> In the end I'll probably give away my kilominx to a newb and turn my 6x6 into some sort of sticker mod (which will be awesome). the WR M is cool and Jelly cube is a decent novelty but I'm sure maybe would be disappointed with it...my wife thinks it's cool), I'm afraid to give away the 2x2 to a newbie because there's nothing worse than bad hardware,...especially in todays market.
> 
> Final thoughts? Fun, not great, just ok. 1 good win, the others feel like maybe the cubicle.com got more out of this than I did.



yeah your puzzles are ok but not great. btw the qidi is a pretty good beginner 2x2. it looks like it came too tight.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't know whether this counts because it's not Cubicle but from KewbzUk I got a QiYi master pyraminx worth £14 from a £10 mystery box and a Guanlong square-1 worth £7 from a £5 one. I am really happy with the master pyraminx but kinda disappointed with the square-1 as it absolutely sucks. I'll probably give it to a friend or donate it to my schools cubing club.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 1, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Don't know whether this counts because it's not Cubicle but from KewbzUk I got a QiYi master pyraminx worth £14 from a £10 mystery box and a Guanlong square-1 worth £7 from a £5 one. I am really happy with the master pyraminx but kinda disappointed with the square-1 as it absolutely sucks. I'll probably give it to a friend or donate it to my schools cubing club.


That's terrible. That Guanlong Square-1 is in no way a £7 cube. It was $6 US on The Cubicle years ago. That's more like a £1 cube.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tabe said:


> That's terrible. That Guanlong Square-1 is in no way a £7 cube. It was $6 US on The Cubicle years ago. That's more like a £1 cube.



Rip. My friend is interested in squan so I'll probably give it to them. I'm really happy with the master pyraminx though and I'm trying to solve it without a tutorial! (No progress yet)


----------



## Tabe (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah, I'm sure their site lists it as being £7 - doesn't make it true though.


----------



## qwr (Apr 2, 2021)

Cubehead, being the smart cookie he is, ordered under a pseudonym


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> Cubehead, being the smart cookie he is, ordered under a pseudonym



Definitely the correct way to go about it. Most sponsored Youtube Cubers don't even properly specify that their videos are sponsored by selecting that option when uploading. I suspect that at some point one of them will sadly be made an example of for breaking YouTube's rules/guidelines and their channel will get deleted.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 2, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Definitely the correct way to go about it. Most sponsored Youtube Cubers don't even properly specify that their videos are sponsored by selecting that option when uploading. I suspect that at some point one of them will sadly be made an example of for breaking YouTube's rules/guidelines and their channel will get deleted.


I've actually kinda been waiting for that to happen.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 3, 2021)

Just got a few more in. A good one was a 50$ Stickerless Valk 5 for 35$. I ain't complaining...


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 3, 2021)

I ordered some a week ago but forgot to post here
$3: shengshou tank 2x2, 3x3x1 floppy 
$5: axis cube, gold mirror cube
$10: 2x2 ghost cube, white aoyan skewb, x-man galaxy l
$25: nonmagnetic aosu wr 4x4


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> $5: axis cube


I got the axis cube in the $3 one...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 4, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> white aoyan skewb,


for $10, that's pretty excellent


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> for $10, that's pretty excellent


Yeah, I've been considering buying it for a while so to get it for $10 was a great feeling


----------



## qwr (Apr 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> for $10, that's pretty excellent


unless you don't like white puzzles. I'm surprised they even made that puzzle in white


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 4, 2021)

I got a Cubicle order last week and another coming this (upcoming) week. 

last weeks mystery puzzles were:

Qiyi gear cylinder. (pretty interesting and it got me to order a gear cube.)

an Axis Cube. Interesting but not my cup-of-tea.

a really lame 3x3, solid colors with carbon fiberish circle stickers on each cubie. It feels... it's not a nice cube, it feels cheap. 

a MoYo Weilong GTS3 LM that's nice, but I already have a few GTS3 so I gave it to one of my boys who's been cubing a lot since I showed him how to solve a 3x3. He has a Gan 356 that he uses now so this is a nice addition to his collection. 

I gave all four puzzles to the kids. 

--

Today I ordered the Meilong 11x11 and 12x12 so that qualified for a few more mystery puzzles, so I'll see what comes next week. So far though none of them have been something I'd want. If I didn't already have a couple GTS3 however that would've been a nice mystery puzzle to get.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 4, 2021)

did the axis cube come in the $3 one or the $5 one?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> did the axis cube come in the $3 one or the $5 one?



it was the $3 one. But it felt nicer and more expensive than the $5 carbon fiber 3x3, I really didn't like how that one felt.







The Gear-Cylinder it turns out was added to the order by accident, that was supposed to be a Shengshou 4x4 Mr. M (black with stickers).

I ordered the 11x11 and that added two more mystery puzzles ($3 and $5), and they're including the missing Mr. M 4x4 from the previous order.

Then for some reason I decided to order the 12x12 as well plus some Cubicle brand stands and lube, and that got me another $3 and $5 mystery puzzle, plus another $25. puzzle.

So I have five more Mystery Puzzles coming. Hopefully at least one of them is something I'll want to keep or I'll just give them to the kids again. (the GTS3 is a fantastic cube but I already have the regular one in the gold/black box)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> it was the $3 one. But it felt nicer and more expensive than the $5 carbon fiber 3x3, I really didn't like how that one felt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you got the YJ one

BTW be careful with the Qiyi MS 5x5. after 6 months of light use I took mine apart to find slightly shredded stocks! It make this weird scratchy feeling


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> it was the $3 one. But it felt nicer and more expensive than the $5 carbon fiber 3x3, I really didn't like how that one felt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way, how is the tank series? I would like to get an 11x11, but I don't really trust shengshou.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> by the way, how is the tank series? I would like to get an 11x11, but I don't really trust shengshou.


The Tank is a different series of cubes than their other big cubes. The Tank puzzles are flat-faced - and the 8x8 is very good. Their other line of big puzzles are pillowed.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 5, 2021)

My $10 mystery cube was also a white Aoyan skewb lol. I don’t really mind that it’s white.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> by the way, how is the tank series? I would like to get an 11x11, but I don't really trust shengshou.



It's good, tighter than I'd like. But i have a few other Shengshou cubes and megaminx and they're all really good. 

The moyu mielong 8x8 imo is better. I picked them all up from 3x3 to the 12x12 and they've all been good.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 7, 2021)

Let's add a poll to this thread. Something as simple as was it worth it? Yes/No. Are you satisfied with the mystery puzzles? Yes/No. Food for thought...


----------



## qwr (Apr 7, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Let's add a poll to this thread. Something as simple as was it worth it? Yes/No. Are you satisfied with the mystery puzzles? Yes/No. Food for thought...


I didn't order any this time around but the stuff other people got didn't really seem worth it. Even though I have a decent number of puzzles, I really wouldn't want to buy indiscriminately.


----------



## Scollier (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, I've been following this thread for a while and I really want to get some. However, I have a ton of school this time of year, so more puzzles right now would just be distracting. So in the summer, I really hope to buy some. Also, since I only have a few puzzles in my collection, I'd be really happy for any puzzle I got.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 7, 2021)

The only reason I got a $10 mystery puzzle was because it was free with stuff I was already ordering. I was pretty happy with the AoYan skewb though since I had been wanting to get one for a while.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 7, 2021)

Im pretty satisfied with the axis cube, but others have revieced better in the $3 category!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 7, 2021)

From the posts I've seen, it hasn't really been worth it this time around. From including bundle packs of budget puzzles in the expensive categories to just an overall mediocre selection, I'm glad I've skipped them this time.

That said, I did get one good cube from the mystery puzzles this time - friend of mine got a black 356X as their mystery and traded it to me


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im pretty satisfied with the axis cube, but others have revieced better in the $3 category!



I got some mystery puzzles today, some cool, some 'meh'.

In the $3 category I got a MFJS magnetic Pyraminx, which is surprisingly good. The magnets are strong but I'm liking it. It's a lot like the MS Magnetic pyraminx from Qiyi, just strong magnets.









MFJS Pyraminx


The MoFang JiaoShi Pyraminx is a new MoYu sub-branded pyraminx in the Cubing Classroom series. The Cubing Classroom series offers many premium design features at a low price point, and it is most ideal for beginning cubers.




www.thecubicle.com





the $5 was a Qiyi barrel cube

https://www.thecubicle.com/products/qiyi-3x3-cylinder

the $25 was an Xman 6x6 stickerless non-magnetic. It's pretty good, I have a bunch of 6x6 already but what's one more? I think the magnetic MGC is nicer, so is the magnetic Moyu. If I'd paid $34. for this I'd probably feel a bit ripped off. It feels almost exactly the same as my YuXin little magic non-magnetic 6x6 which is only like $15. The Xman pyraminx I bought left me with the same impression. Not bad but not really worth the price. Xman megaminx is really nice though.









X-Man Shadow 6x6


The Shadow is a new 6x6 speed cube produced by X-Man Design. At just 170 grams, the Shadow is a lightweight but stable cube, and has a wide variety of features including premium quality ABS primary internals, an anti-dislodgement internal mechanism, and a smooth, buttery feel. Aka: xman




www.thecubicle.com





another $5 was a Qiyi 2x2 jelly style, pink and light blue colors









QiYi QiDi S 2x2 - Jelly


The Qiyi QiDi S 2x2 - Jelly is just like a typical QiYi QiDi S, except this version has transparent, icy stickerless shades.




www.thecubicle.com





and last $3 was a Z-Cube 3x3 keychain. It felt kind of cheap and dollar store'ish, but was translucent which was sort of cool. I have the Gan and Qiyi keychains and I wouldn't put in the same class as them. Unlike the Rubiks keychain though it was at least easy to move the pieces.









Z Mini 3x3 Keychain Cube


The Z Mini 3x3 Keychain cube measures just 3cm across, making it almost twice as small as most conventional 3x3 cubes. It is extremely lightweight, and it comes with vibrant fluorescent stickers pre-applied on the black plastic version. For such a small cube, it features a robust internal...




www.thecubicle.com





I have one more shipment in the mail with Mystery Puzzles, another $3 and $5

The stuff was free with my orders so I'm not complaining. And some of it will get used and added to the collection. Others will float around the house and the kids will play with them. Some stuff like the Qiyi barrel I'd have never bought but now that it's here I'm having fun messing with it.

If I had paid for Mystery Puzzles I might be disappointed in some of them. But as incentive to order from The Cubicle I'd say they worked well because I ended up placing like 5 orders or something nuts like that over the past couple weeks.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 10, 2021)

Another $3 and $5 today.

$5 was a Qiyi sail 3x3. It's an over sized 3x3. The cubies are (guessing) like one inch across. It's bigger than a regular 3x3 but not crazy large. It's interesting and i put it on the shelf.

$3 was a .... 1x2x4? It's like a floppy cube but instead of 9 pieces there's 4. So ... yeah, whatever, gave that one to the kids.

Overall the $25 mystery puzzles i got were pretty decent. The $5 and $3 were a bit "meh".

Still as freebies that came with the orders it was a cool gimmick. Nice marketing move because it made me place a few orders.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah I think of it like this:
You pull out a $35 order and use a discount code, that's basically a free $3 mystery cube


----------



## qwr (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm still not impressed by this round's puzzles. Maybe I got really lucky last time in 2019 but I got some really top of the line puzzles for the $10 and $20 puzzles.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 10, 2021)

yeah the ($25) Weilong GTS3 LM and the Xman 6x6 were the best of the bunch.

the 3x3 Qiyi Barrel is pretty interesting, it's on my desk. I never would've bought it but it's a neat puzzle. Had me confused for a few minutes because it shape shifts but then I realized you just solve it like a normal 3x3. you just ignore the weird shapes and it sorts itself out while solving.


----------



## qwr (Apr 10, 2021)

btw @cyoubx released the $900 unboxing






I think he got all very good puzzles. He also mentions the thing about being anonymous.

even more


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 11, 2021)

that's crazy, no stinkers. I guess the $25. mystery puzzles are the way to go.

though I like the MoYu stickered Pyraminx I got. I'd never have considered it a $3. puzzle so that was a win.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 2, 2021)

Did anybody have the chance to order the $2 mystery puzzle? They're out of stock now, but still curious to see what was in the "bin" besides the Warrior W and YLM 6x6 from the review posted.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 2, 2021)

I


rubik2005 said:


> Did anybody have the chance to order the $2 mystery puzzle? They're out of stock now, but still curious to see what was in the "bin" besides the Warrior W and YLM 6x6 from the review posted.


I ordered 5 of them. Unsure what I got as I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 2, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I
> I ordered 5 of them. Unsure what I got as I haven't opened the box yet.


Nice! Making and unboxing soon?


----------



## Tabe (Jul 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nice! Making and unboxing soon?


Yeah, in the next couple days most likely.


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2021)

Did anyone get the $2 pre-owned puzzles?








Mystery Puzzle (Pre-owned)


For $2, we will send you a used mystery puzzle at random! This is a good chance to receive a great deal and a welcome surprise for any cuber. Your Mystery Puzzle is guaranteed to have a higher retail value than $2 (in some cases, much, much higher). These Mystery Puzzles are pre-owned and are...




www.thecubicle.com




One reviewer said he got a Warrior W and a Little Magic 6x6, the 6x6 being quite surprising for only 2 bucks


----------



## Tabe (Jul 7, 2021)

Here's my unboxing video for them:


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 7, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Here's my unboxing video for them:


I was really surprised about the Galaxy, especially with it being magnetic, an absolute steal!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 7, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Here's my unboxing video for them:


You got a really nice set!


----------



## Tabe (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, I certainly can't complain.


----------

